# Getting a psychiatrist in the UK to prescribe clonazepam



## Wntusthsacnt (Apr 24, 2018)

-


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have tried a combination of 2.5 mg of clonazepam and had a partial respons to it lasting for 5-6.months. You will build tolerance to it and the effect will stop. You will stand with a addiction problem you then have to address.

Here in Denmark there are more and more restrictions on the use of benzodiazepines. They are only tolerated for the use of maximum 4-6.weeks until other medical interventions starts to work. So, it is only for something acute. Doctors who gives many prescriptions or gives them to patients for a long time will often get contacted by the medical authorities. So, it is very difficult to get them other than for a short periode. I think it is the same in the UK. The guidelines in the UK is here:

https://ipswichandeastsuffolkccg.nhs.uk/Portals/1/Content/Members%20Area/Clinical%20Area/Medicine%20managment/Medical%20conditions/Mental%20Health/Final%20Guidelines%20for%20the%20prescribing%20of%20Benzodiazepine%20and%20Z-Drug%20Update%20Dec16.pdf


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I took clonazepam during several of my depressive episodes. I don't think I ever took it for more than 4 months at a time. I didn't take it as prescribed. I used it as one

might use Xanax. I took it when my anxiety was threatening to cause me to go home early from work. I could take .5 mg and literally feel the effect within a few minutes.

It allowed me to finish my days work on many occasions. I would keep 2 x .5mg in my pocket and I never took one unless it was absolutely necessary. Just knowing I had

it in my pocket was a big relief. You could say I should have been using Xanax, but if it is difficult to get a doctor to prescribe Klonopin, how do you get them to prescribe Xanax?

It's probably easier to buy it on the street corner. I have a lot of disdain for the medical establishment. I went to a Med Express last night for a tick bite bullseye. I called first and

they said to come in. I went to the admission desk and the lady says "did the nurse tell you to come in here?" Yes, I spoke to her on the phone. Well, you're supposed to wait

in the parking lot and we'll call you on your cell phone. So I said, can we just shout, because I don't have a cell phone. Have you been here before? Yes, I came in shortly

after you first opened. The receptionist told me they wouldn't be prescribing me any opiates, so I turned and left. I said it loud enough for the doctors in the back to hear me.

They all looked at me. Yeah, I said. I do have some pride. If you think I'm an opiate addict at first glance, I wouldn't care to have you treat me. ( I don't drink or do drugs.)

I got my Doxycycline without any further issues.


----------



## awilkins1956 (Oct 5, 2017)

The only thing that has ever helped me is Xanax. Been taking it for 35 years. Never took more than .5 a day, but at least I could sleep.


----------



## LTAD (May 5, 2021)

This is a difficult topic, look for doctors who are up-to date on the most recent research and who seem sympathetic and caring. For me it was just luck, THAT SAID. I wish I was never put on diazepam. I'm now stuck with it and taking 10x the dose doesn't even do anything anymore.


----------

